# The Man O War



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So Beeradvocate hit me with a bomb today that included this bad boy in it and I cannot get over how good it was. I'm totaly going to have to get more of these and wan't to kick myself in the a$$ for not getting them when everyone else did.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice :dribble:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

oohh my that looks like fun


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow great looking stick.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics. Another that needs to be added to my list of things to do.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm surprised at you Jitzy. I was sure you would beat me to them. I love these sticks, Welcome


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some really good gars huh!I got the sampler pack,and all the sizes are good!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice hit!! making that brew and cigar look so nice...i cant wait to get my hands on one of those MOW


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

I really need to get some of those as well. That looks like a great evening


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Joe it looks great!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures Joe, I had my first one last week that smokinj hit me with and needless to say I cant wait to get more!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Not a bad smoke for the price-
CI puts them on auction all the time


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

iPhone + MOW = one of the best combos of all time.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice stick


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I really need one of these bad boys!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice. I just got some myself from Joey and can't wait to have one this weekend later this week.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice stick - and the beer too!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

whenever I saw them on cb I thought they were dog rockets, I guess now I have to go by your recomandation and smoke one.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Those look good I'm going to have to try some myself.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I need to get me one of those to try also!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice. Got a fiver do to arrive today, however probably not b4 I go the driving range....where I'll HAVE to have another draft BROOKLYN Beer after seeing this!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Vic81 got a sampler, I'm going to go over to his house and sample one.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I too have to give one a try.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> whenever I saw them on cb I thought they were dog rockets, I guess now I have to go by your recomandation and smoke one.


I'll be honest I didn't know what to expect either till poriggity gave them his first five star rating on his site cigarcomand


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks very good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know how good they are. I have been eying them for a few weeks now. I may have to get some in the near future.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Always look forward to your photos. I bought a fiver from the devil purely on the description. And, we all know how misleading descriptions can be. However, this one hit the mark and I'm a big fan of these.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice photos,,


----------

